# Shamrock to fight in bare knuckle fight



## Tez3 (Feb 7, 2015)

50-year-old Ken Shamrock to bareknuckle box King of the Travellers James Quinn McDonagh - Bloody Elbow

Well, that will be a novelty. There are a couple of bare knuckle fight promotions here with the fights being unlicensed but legal. They are however small promotions without a lot of money for purses so quite where this is supposed to happen I don't know, if it does happen.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 7, 2015)

Should be interesting though reading the link. Shamrock not known for his striking (admittedly have never heard of either) but with no grappling or take downs etc, perhaps this is a 50 year old itch. If so respect due, in the sense of something needing to be followed, rather than common sense.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 7, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Should be interesting though reading the link. Shamrock not known for his striking (admittedly have never heard of either) but with no grappling or take downs etc, perhaps this is a 50 year old itch. If so respect due, in the sense of something needing to be followed, rather than common sense.


I think Ken is missing the limelight from his early days in Pro Wrestling, MMA and UFC. In the fights leading to his retirement he took some rather sever beatings. Probably a bit punch drunk and an adrenaline junkie missing the high and seeking a return to the glory days.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 7, 2015)

Last time he fought here he was beaten by Buzz Berry, who I know well. That was back in 08, I can't see any fight being good for Shamrock.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 7, 2015)

If he is crazy enough  to actuary take this fight I hope he comes out of it with out to much  damage.
I agree he must be trying to relive his past glory days


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 7, 2015)

tshadowchaser said:


> If he is crazy enough  to actuary take this fight I hope he comes out of it with out to much  damage.
> I agree he must be trying to relive his past glory days



Might need the money as well I guess.


----------



## Jason Norin (Feb 11, 2015)

Age is just a number for Ken.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 11, 2015)

Jason Norin said:


> Age is just a number for Ken.



Perhaps. Has to be a point that some people will just not go va va voom anymore.

_Fifteen years later in 2008, Daniels made a one-fight comeback in Thailand at the age of 45 and he lost by decision after 5 rounds._

Gary Daniels tried a fight and lost despite being super fit and he must one of the fittest blokes at 50.


----------

